

Enigma machine coming up for auction - rrival
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/europe/09/16/enigma.machine.auction/index.html

======
gacek
Just to correct the article - the bletcley park team did not discover how to
crack enigma messages.

<http://www.vectorsite.net/ttcode_08.html>

" by 1934, the Poles were reading Enigma messages on a regular basis"

------
martinkallstrom
Hopefully there is some sort of directory of Enigma owners, so that the buyer
of this one has someone to communicate secrets to. Otherwise, it will be like
being the first person to have a fax machine. Or maybe, I should say, the
last...?

------
meatsock
for those who need one sooner, or cheaper: <http://www.en.boehm-
stirling.com/m-enigma.html>

